# question on colloidal gold



## Wyndham (Jul 9, 2011)

I recently saw several youtude vids on making colloidal gold. DC electric current copper wire gold wire into a solution of weak salt+ HCL + citric acid.
This was interesting on several levels, one because the color, (rose). Some carnival glass has this color and is made with gold. I don't know if it would be possible to recover gold in glass. Even if possible I;m sure the amt would be very small. 
If, in the colloidal state , can gold be dropped out of solution by SMB or other methods or is it in a state that these methods won't work on.
I realize that there would be very little in solution to begin with.
Wyndham


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 9, 2011)

Gold is not in solution (as if AuCl3), rather then in its elemental state, only in nano size particlas that are suspended in solution.
Therefore, SMB (or any other precipitating agent) will not drop anything since there is nothing in solution.

There is much info on colloidal gold on the forum and how to recover it.
In my mind, it's not worth the hassle, unless a steady supply stream of waste colloidal solution is available.
Same goes to glass incorporating colloidal gold....

One man's opinion though..


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Sam, my first search on this topic did not get the recovery info. I'll try again with a different search pram. I realize it's not a viable thing in the recovery most here are talking about, it was mainly for some background info.
Since you said it was in the elemental form, I might guess that activated charcoal might be a method for removal, but as i said, I'll do a better search.
Thanks for your time Wyndham


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 9, 2011)

Wyndham said:


> Thanks Sam, my first search on this topic did not get the recovery info. I'll try again with a different search pram. I realize it's not a viable thing in the recovery most here are talking about, it was mainly for some background info.
> Since you said it was in the elemental form, I might guess that activated charcoal might be a method for removal, but as i said, I'll do a better search.
> Thanks for your time Wyndham




A good place to start your research Colloidal gold
Keyword = Capping


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 22, 2011)

A good way to break coloids - HCl
(mentioned in my booklet)


----------



## butcher (Jul 22, 2011)

Boiling helps as well as acid, but some colloids are just stubborn.


----------

